# Precautions with hog meat??



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 13, 2014)

Please excuse my ignorance on this matter, I have never taken a wild hog, but hope to change that.

I can find all kind of articles and videos about precautions to take when field dressing and butchering a wild hog, and they all say to cook thoroughly.  

But what about after you have it butchered and frozen and all, and you take some meat out of the freezer to cook, do you have to wear rubber gloves when preparing the meat for cooking?

Thanks in advance for the information 

Darrell


----------



## Curtis (Feb 13, 2014)

To immediately answer your question, I would handle it as you would chicken, venison, beef or any other meat.  Wash your hands, cutting boards, knives after touching raw meat.  Cook the meat thoroughly - 145F- 150F for pork.  Freezing also kills most parasites. 

Personally, I find the worry and concern over wild pork a bit over estimated.  The fear is usually over the parasite - Trichinellosis.  People can contract the disease Trichinellosis from eating undercooked pork - or any wild game, for that matter.  Annually, the US averages about 20 cases of Trichinellosis a year and most of those are from wild BEAR, not BOAR.  

You can go to the CDC link for more information.  

http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/trichinellosis/epi.html

In the following scientific study from 2002 - 2007, there were only 66 cases reported. Of those only 3 were from non-commercial pork. That doesn't mean wild as it could have been private raised and slaughtered.  Again, most were from bear.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19959986

I am sure there are some horror stories out there, but there is a lot of wild pork being consumed every year - much more than bear meat, and yet the numbers of Trichinellosis cases are pretty small. Be your own judge.

As in most things in life, a little common sense will take you a long way. I hope this is helpful.

Curtis


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you Curtis, that makes me feel a lot better.  The other concern I have had is with brucellosis.  Using the CDC link you supplied, that doesnt look like as much of a concern as I was thinking it was.

I still welcome others opinions and precautions.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 14, 2014)

The threat supposedly exists.  I've probably killed and butchered 100+ wild hogs in the last 10 years, and have never used gloves for any of the process.  I'm still here, and have never contracting any diseases, other than swine flu!  I'm talking the kind where your heart rate rises, and your hands get sweaty when you are inside 20 yards with a 200+ pound boar and only carrying a longbow!


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Apex Predator said:


> The threat supposedly exists.  I've probably killed and butchered 100+ wild hogs in the last 10 years, and have never used gloves for any of the process.  I'm still here, and have never contracting any diseases, other than swine flu!  I'm talking the kind where your heart rate rises, and your hands get sweaty when you are inside 20 yards with a 200+ pound boar and only carrying a longbow!



LOL...Now that is the kind of swine flu I wanna catch


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> Thank you Curtis, that makes me feel a lot better.  The other concern I have had is with brucellosis.  Using the CDC link you supplied, that doesnt look like as much of a concern as I was thinking it was.
> 
> I still welcome others opinions and precautions.



That stuff hurts, wear your rubbers when cleaning. Do a search on here for it, some good info.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am more concerned with the ticks covering the hog than the hogmeat itself.


----------



## dotties cutter (Feb 14, 2014)

Over the years we never used gloves but since one of my sons has started trapping we use rubber gloves for dressing every thing. After the meat is table ready the most vital thing for safety is keeping every thing clean, wash hands before and after handling any fresh meat and proper cooking.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> That stuff hurts, wear your rubbers when cleaning. Do a search on here for it, some good info.



Thanks for that advice.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I am more concerned with the ticks covering the hog than the hogmeat itself.



I hadnt thought about the ticks on hogs.  That is something that bothers me about deer also.  Deer ticks carry Lyme Disease I think it is.  When I start field dressing a deer they start showing themselves.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 14, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> Over the years we never used gloves but since one of my sons has started trapping we use rubber gloves for dressing every thing. After the meat is table ready the most vital thing for safety is keeping every thing clean, wash hands before and after handling any fresh meat and proper cooking.



Thanks for that advice also


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 15, 2014)

Never hurts to wear gloves/ I do it cause the blood makes my hands itch, but it is safer. Never really thought about it till recent though. If I don't have gloves I'm still gonna skin dat hawg


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 15, 2014)

fishbum2000 said:


> Never hurts to wear gloves/ I do it cause the blood makes my hands itch, but it is safer. Never really thought about it till recent though. If I don't have gloves I'm still gonna skin dat hawg



I would probably be the same way, cant let any good meat go to waste.


----------



## greengiant (Feb 18, 2014)

*Wear the gloves and cook the meat.*

Have been at this for some years now and use to have the same attitude I have seen exhibited here in a couple of posts. Dressed a bunch without gloves and eat a bunch without checking the internal temperature before doing so. Fortunately I have developed very good friendship with a Senior Wildlife Mammal Biologist for the State Wildlife Resources Commission who has first hand knowledge of brucellosis being contacted by humans processing and or eating feral hogs/pigs. Additionally, one of our larger deer/hog processing facilities has stopped taking feral hogs/pigs after a years testing confirmed that 87% of all hogs/pigs brought in tested positive for brucellosis. Sadly, one of their processors came down with brucellosis prior to the beginning the tests. Search out brucellosis on the web and read what kind of hellacious disease is and what effects it has on humans. Then, you decide if you are dumb enough to risk contracting it to avoid the meager price of rubber gloves and a meat thermometer!


----------



## Recurve (Feb 18, 2014)

I would also avoid blood splatter in your eyes or mouth which a lot of people don't think about. I am not saying wear a face shield but use caution.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 18, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> Please excuse my ignorance on this matter, I have never taken a wild hog, but hope to change that.
> 
> I can find all kind of articles and videos about precautions to take when field dressing and butchering a wild hog, and they all say to cook thoroughly.
> 
> ...



Good information shared above. I agree with the precautions noted. 

One thing you can consider doing is if you can get the hog to your processor within an hour or two just load him up and carry it whole.  Let them do the dirty work.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 19, 2014)

greengiant said:


> Have been at this for some years now and use to have the same attitude I have seen exhibited here in a couple of posts. Dressed a bunch without gloves and eat a bunch without checking the internal temperature before doing so. Fortunately I have developed very good friendship with a Senior Wildlife Mammal Biologist for the State Wildlife Resources Commission who has first hand knowledge of brucellosis being contacted by humans processing and or eating feral hogs/pigs. Additionally, one of our larger deer/hog processing facilities has stopped taking feral hogs/pigs after a years testing confirmed that 87% of all hogs/pigs brought in tested positive for brucellosis. Sadly, one of their processors came down with brucellosis prior to the beginning the tests. Search out brucellosis on the web and read what kind of hellacious disease is and what effects it has on humans. Then, you decide if you are dumb enough to risk contracting it to avoid the meager price of rubber gloves and a meat thermometer!



Thanks, in my research of brucellosis, I discovered how bad it can be.  I had no idea the percentage was so high.  Thank you for the information.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Recurve said:


> I would also avoid blood splatter in your eyes or mouth which a lot of people don't think about. I am not saying wear a face shield but use caution.



I think I will add safety goggles and probably at least a mask, Thanks for teh info.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Good information shared above. I agree with the precautions noted.
> 
> One thing you can consider doing is if you can get the hog to your processor within an hour or two just load him up and carry it whole.  Let them do the dirty work.



That sounds good, but I have always processed my own deer, so I was planning on doing the same with a hog.  It is a lot of work, but I know I get every possible amount of meat.  That being said, if I decide to have a processor do it, I will definitely remember that advice.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> Thanks, in my research of brucellosis, I discovered how bad it can be.  I had no idea the percentage was so high.  Thank you for the information.



I've been to the doctor twice in my life for being sick. This was one of those times. Wear your rubbers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2014)

Hogs are the only critter that I wear gloves to skin and butcher. I know people who have done it bare-handed all their life with no problems, but why take the chance? All it takes is a little cut on your hand getting blood in it, and my hands are usually cut to ribbons if I've been crawling through the briars and thickets hog hunting.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 21, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I've been to the doctor twice in my life for being sick. This was one of those times. Wear your rubbers.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 21, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hogs are the only critter that I wear gloves to skin and butcher. I know people who have done it bare-handed all their life with no problems, but why take the chance? All it takes is a little cut on your hand getting blood in it, and my hands are usually cut to ribbons if I've been crawling through the briars and thickets hog hunting.



Mine are usually the same way.  Thanks for the insight


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2014)

Just don't let all this turn you against wild pork. It pays to take precautions handling it raw, but if handled and cooked right, it's delicious, just as good as the expensive grocery-store variety. I take precautions cleaning them, but I eat the heck out of 'em.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 21, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just don't let all this turn you against wild pork. It pays to take precautions handling it raw, but if handled and cooked right, it's delicious, just as good as the expensive grocery-store variety. I take precautions cleaning them, but I eat the heck out of 'em.



it's not turning me against it.  I just want to be safe.  After reading about all the garbage that is in processed meat, I am wanting to fill the freezer with some natural meat, and hogs seem a good way to do it along with the deer I hunt.


----------

